# Hunting land app.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Is there one for North Dakota? I swear I found on not to long ago, but can no longer find it now. What ya got guys? I'm sure there is something out there that has plots and public land for your phone.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

last year it was very spotty... it had some counties but most were severely lacking.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Do you remember what it was called?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I had NDTRAX, but updated to Western US. It give you land ownership, plots, lake depths, and in some cases the name for private land owners. I wouldn't hunt the Badlands, or fish Devils Lake without it. I upgraded for a Montana elk hunt. When there are few fences and heavy timber it's really good to know where your at. I don't need a ticked landowner ruining my hunt because I am ten yards inside his property line. If he says I am I have $60+ billion bucks in space that says his $100 survey is wrong.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

His "$100 survey" will have more weight in court or with a warden than using your "$60 billion in space" cell phone app. I really hope people are not relying on their phones to tell them if they are trespassing or not.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

NDtrax appears to be for GPS units. I was hoping more for something for my phone.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

wurgs said:


> His "$100 survey" will have more weight in court or with a warden than using your "$60 billion in space" cell phone app. I really hope people are not relying on their phones to tell them if they are trespassing or not.


Not cell phone. I use a Garmin GPS. If you have at least eight satellites you should be within eight feet. Most surveys are done with GPS now. Of course they are $50K units that are very accurate. My point was simply knowing where you are, and being confident if someone tries to tell you public land is theirs.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

94NDTA said:


> Hunting land app.
> 
> by 94NDTA » Wed Aug 28, 2013 1:36 pm
> 
> Is there one for North Dakota? I swear I found on not to long ago, but can no longer find it now. What ya got guys? I'm sure there is something out there that has plots and public land for your phone.


I produced an Android version of the TRAX maps for over 1 year. The two main reasons for Android was at the time, our biggest carrier (Verizon) didn't support iPhones (which they do now). The 2nd reason was Android phones typically have a place for a memory card, so you don't have to rely on a download or internet connection. Long story short, it didn't sell, and I discontinued it last year. I have not given up on the smartphone market entirely, but for now it is Garmin and Magellan GPS devices.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

That's too bad. It would b nice to not have to carry my phone and my gps around.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

94NDTA said:


> That's too bad. It would b nice to not have to carry my phone and my gps around.


I totally understand. As I said, maybe in the future. For now, smartphones are slowly getting better GPS features, but still most have poor battery life with the GPS on, are not waterproof, and are hard to read in bright sunlight.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

kirsch said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > That's too bad. It would b nice to not have to carry my phone and my gps around.
> ...


I agree. Product specialization! A phone can't do it all. That is why in addition to a smartphone, I still use my Garmin GPS, a REAL flashlight, separate iPod, etc, etc, etc.


----------

